# Rat Harness and Leash



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys, I wanted to get a harness and leash for my babies. but I dont want something they can slip out of.
would they escape from something like this?









I read that its better to have the ones with just two little holes for their front paws...but I can only find ones like this.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought the first one for one of my rats a long time ago and she just slipped right out of it, they're for much bigger rats, if you have a small one it won't work :-\


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, they're not small, they're not babies either. I cant say exactly how old they are because I got them from a guy who neglected them. so...uhm yeah they're males. I dont have anything to compare with, I guess I'll just have to buy one and see right?  thanks anyways


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought the first harness and it doesnt fit ANY of my rats. I have males, females some older adults... one big chunky boy. They can all slip out of it, or just stand awkwardly in it. I seen a picture of a rope harness which looked much better, but have never found it again since.


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

like this?









I think this one looks promising, but I dont know, I cant see the bottom, and....I have boys :/ haha it just looks like it's secure









if anything, I want collars so I can tell them apart without having to compare the two. (Vinnie is bigger, and Ozzy is darker)


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

No it was more like this:



















But obviously in a much smaller size. All those leashes you shown I can guarentee you wont work for your rat.


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

hm. alright, well I can always bring my rats into petsmart...I just gotta keep looking.

I really want a leash  I think they'd love that! they love going outside in the smaller cage I have.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

KayKay21 said:


> hm. alright, well I can always bring my rats into petsmart...I just gotta keep looking.
> 
> I really want a leash  I think they'd love that! they love going outside in the smaller cage I have.


It's probably not a good idea to take your rats to a pet store. 

I used to have a leash like the one she showed on the lizard and bunny. That worked great. I haven't been able to find one anymore. ema-leigh, do you know where to find one like that?


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

why not? is it because the animals there could be sick?


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep, too many unknown... THINGS in the air 

This is from a UK site, but suggests those earlier styles certainly can go on a rat (whether they'd stay on or not I don't know!)

There's also Ferplast ones, and this with a review by someone who's used it on a rat, so I guess they work. Ah, same with this one.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

flox said:


> Yep, too many unknown... THINGS in the air
> 
> This is from a UK site, but suggests those earlier styles certainly can go on a rat (whether they'd stay on or not I don't know!)
> 
> There's also Ferplast ones, and this with a review by someone who's used it on a rat, so I guess they work. Ah, same with this one.


Yes, many nasty things could be given to your rats at a pet store. Things that could wipe out a whole mischief of ratties if brought home by even one. 

I've used all of those and none of them have stayed on my girls. I'm sure if you had big boys it would work. My girls slip right out of them. Even my rather large alpha female. The only ones I've ever had that worked were the string like ones that are adjustable. I used to see them all the time at pet stores but now I can't even find them online.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah those rope harnesses are awesome and adjust to fit each individual rat. Those chunkier ones are easier for them to slip out of and they restrict movement. I have been searching for months for the rope ones but cant find any.


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

but this one has an adjuster like thingy..and its kinda like the rope. do you think this would work?


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

I had one of those years ago, and never got it near a rat! But YRMV (your rats may vary) - and it's no comment on how good the thing is, just how rubbish I was at harnessing rats!


----------



## KayKay21 (Mar 17, 2010)

haha aw
see..I'm still gettins used to them, I've never had a rat before, I saw their teeth and kinda regressed. but I'm getting better again.
I dont know how'd I'd harness a rat :S they're very curious and I never know what they're thinking, so when they sniff me, I never know if they're gonna just bite me


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

I saw your other thread about that - I'll reply there, so as not to derail this one. But I've seen some super-cuddly rats that would more or less let you do anything with them, and I guess they'd be easy to harness. Unfortunately I think the ones you'd actually want to harness (wiggly balls of energy) would be the hardest to get in the thing!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I think I found it. Try googling Penn Plax Leash n'Go 

It's for rabbits but I'm pretty sure it will fit rats.


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

Do not get those thick comfort harnesses! Waste of 8$ :|

it restricts movement far too much. My kids can't even move in them because of the front snap. For Army I use a hampster harness since she's so small, but I just recently got that blue one you keep asking about and it's ok for large critters, but they can still slip out. The rope ones are best since it hooks behind their legs and when they try pulling out it tightens (not enough to cause harm don't worry) just enough to keep them in it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.petco.com/product/5025/F...nd-Harness.aspx?CoreCat=BeardedDragonHPOnSale

This one seems like it would work. It's gotten good reviews, I'm thinking of buying it myself.


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah! That is exactly what I meant! A lot of people successfully use these for rats. 

Thanks for finding it. Off to petco!


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

I honestly don't think that any rat will just up and bite you. They're simply not like that.


----------



## Psychowreckingpit (Apr 22, 2009)

I bought my girls the last one and another simpler, they hated it and squeezed right out of them. So much for that.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I just made a harness and leash out of yarn for my "kids" today. They could take it off if they really wanted to, but it keeps them from wandering off which is my biggest worry.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

So I got the one I used to have and never had problems with it. Well, five minutes on one of my girls and she got off, got scared, and ran. Luckily she loves me and I was able to talk to her and get her out of the inside of the couch haha

Be very carful with them.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this harness here:








Definitly to big for girls. They just squirm their way out. As for boys...I don't know. Atticus didn't really move when he had it on; either because the harness restricted his movements, or he was just to lazy.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

We tried one similar to the one Laura showed. Did NOT work for our girlies, even our big fat Tali-rat. Maybe once the boys get bigger they'll be able to use one. That'd be nice, I'd love to take the kids out and let them sniff and sun bathe but I'm terrified I'll lose them.


----------

